# duck call shortage



## triton196 (Jan 3, 2013)

well if you havent noticed there are no duck calls at all hardly in north ga. i called everywhere and they are all out and will be out for sometime. i went to bass pro finally and was able to get two. Duck Commander has always been my favorite calls and they are impossible to find. the bass pro employee said all these random women were coming in and buying the calls just to have them because of duck dynasty. Its good for the robertsons but its sucks for us. So with that being said good luck if you need a few calls.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 3, 2013)

not going to say anything about duck commander duck calls but if you do some searching around you can find some high dollar used calls for pretty cheap. i got a buck garnder slampiece and grey ghost for $80 shipped to my door came with bags and everything. so dont think you cant find calls for a good price just got to look around and find them. plus with a used call if you dont like it sell if for the same thing you paid for it.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 3, 2013)

Folks a scared that Obama may ban some of the high air capacity calls.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm a big supporter of the Robertson family and all they stand for, but I'm not a big fan of there calls.  I have a cheap DC wood duck call and it's decent, but other than that I'm not overly impressed.  Academy in Snellville has quite a few calls in stock, or they did last Saturday when I was in there.  Had everything from the unbeatable cheapy haydels to $150 RNTS in stock. Give them a call and see if they've got what you're looking for.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 3, 2013)

i didn't know people actually used a duck commander call...


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 3, 2013)

Mack's Prarie Wings has plenty of calls.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 3, 2013)

Duck call shortage. Funny.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> i didn't know people actually used a duck commander call...



They do, and from what I gather, they kill a few every now and then.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jan 3, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> They do, and from what I gather, they kill a few every now and then.



 Yea I think they do to


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 3, 2013)

I've got an old Brown Sugar call of theirs that I like quiet a bit. Must not be too bad because it has worked it's fair share of mallards.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 3, 2013)

The Sarge...enough said.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 3, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> The Sarge...enough said.



shut up scrammage. every duck you've killed this year you've floated up to in a canoe. what do you need with a duck call?


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 3, 2013)

Wa-pow


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 3, 2013)

DC calls aint nothin to write home about but with the amount of mallards in GA, a duck call is mostly just decoration on a hunters neck.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 3, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> shut up scrammage. every duck you've killed this year you've floated up to in a canoe. what do you need with a duck call?



I just like to buy bands off Ebay to put on my lanyard and having a call makes me feel like a duck commander. I prefer to ninja ducks anyways.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 3, 2013)

Vmarsh said:


> Wa-pow



Ba-zinga


----------



## T Tolbert (Jan 3, 2013)

Wa-powzinga


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't need no call to kill ducks.....JACK


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## doeverything4him316 (Jan 3, 2013)

I had the same problem. Duck picker is good but tends to stick on really rainy days.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 3, 2013)

doeverything4him316 said:


> Duck picker is good but tends to stick on really rainy days.



Are you using it as a rain gauge?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2013)

Vmarsh said:


> Are you using it as a rain gauge?



Is it hard for you to understand that a call tends to get more wet when it's raining outside?


----------



## T Tolbert (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 3, 2013)

Too much spit locks calls. Never heard of rain being an issue.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 3, 2013)

I thought it was probably women buying them for Christmas gifts.  I went to Bass Pro in L'ville the other day to see if they had a Haydels WD-90, and their shelvs were WIPED OUT.  They had like fifteen on the shelves, but that was also just a few days after Christmas.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 3, 2013)

Killer Kyle said:


> I thought it was probably women buying them for Christmas gifts.  I went to Bass Pro in L'ville the other day to see if they had a Haydels WD-90, and their shelvs were WIPED OUT.  They had like fifteen on the shelves, but that was also just a few days after Christmas.



They only keep about 10 calls in stock anyways.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 3, 2013)

In regards to this thread and the variables listed- duck dynasty is the sole reason for shortage. And I'm not saying that in a bad way I like the show. But, Tis the reason.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 3, 2013)

Killer Kyle said:


> I thought it was probably women buying them for Christmas gifts.  I went to Bass Pro in L'ville the other day to see if they had a Haydels WD-90, and their shelvs were WIPED OUT.  They had like fifteen on the shelves, but that was also just a few days after Christmas.



And at Bass Pro in Lawrenceville.  They don't have very much even when they are stocked up.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Vmarsh said:


> In regards to this thread and the variables listed- duck dynasty is the sole reason for shortage. And I'm not saying that in a bad way I like the show. But, Tis the reason.



girl i work with bought a call for her husband and he doesnt duck hunt and also got him a cup just like si's so he can carry tea with him everywhere. it was the season


----------



## moondogg (Jan 3, 2013)

gtmcwhorter said:


> I'm a big supporter of the Robertson family and all they stand for, but I'm not a big fan of there calls.  I have a cheap DC wood duck call and it's decent, but other than that I'm not overly impressed.  Academy in Snellville has quite a few calls in stock, or they did last Saturday when I was in there.  Had everything from the unbeatable cheapy haydels to $150 RNTS in stock. Give them a call and see if they've got what you're looking for.



I have never seen a 150 $ call in academy. And i have been in that store, might wanna check that again. Its prob ther 40 dolla call


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 3, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> Folks a scared that Obama may ban some of the high air capacity calls.


 
In a lot of cases, that could be a good thing


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 3, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> shut up scrammage. every duck you've killed this year you've floated up to in a canoe. what do you need with a duck call?



Easy now....they tore into em when him and smelly went.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 3, 2013)

The dynamic duo.


----------



## tpecho (Jan 3, 2013)

come on


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 3, 2013)

moondogg said:


> I have never seen a 150 $ call in academy. And i have been in that store, might wanna check that again. Its prob ther 40 dolla call



They have them, they are in the case with pistols, look again my friend!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 4, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> Folks a scared that Obama may ban some of the high air capacity calls.



That be funny!!!! rofl::


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 7, 2013)

Talk to GADAWGS on here. I bought a woody and a mallard call from Lee, and his mallard call is really raspy. It works like a charm.


----------

